# Calvin's Commentaries on Kindle - Enhanced Versions



## Ask Mr. Religion (Feb 5, 2012)

Calvin's commentaries have been available for Kindle, but there are some available with enhancements for the Kindle, for example:

http://www.amazon.com/Commentary-Romans-Enhanced-Commentaries-ebook/dp/B002C1BNDI/

If you purchase them, $1.99 each, be sure you obtain the ones with the words "Enhanced Version" in the title shown with the blue sky covers in the example above. Easy to navigate Table of Contents added, along with an index to all Scripture references.

AMR

---------- Post added at 04:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:30 PM ----------

A link to all the enhanced versions at Amazon:
Amazon.com: Enhanced Version (Calvin's Commentaries): Kindle Store


----------

